# The following plug-in is unresponsive: shockwave flash



## HijoDeLaLuna (Apr 9, 2011)

How do I fix this ???


I have to restart my computer or nothing that uses videos or sometimes even images wont work. It also doesnt just effect the videos on the internet it stops every video on my computer from working. does anyone know a fix.


Thanx 4 your help


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

Have you downloaded shockwave program ? If yes , you might try unistalling and reinstalling it . It would take few seconds only . 

What about your gpu drivers ? Are up to date ? 
Is this problem causing your pc to freeze too 
?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Uninstall Flash and reinstall it.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

[]rich Internet applications | Adobe Flash Player


----------



## HijoDeLaLuna (Apr 9, 2011)

I will uninstall FLASH since I didnt find shockwave program under my programs... unlesss its called in any other way because id didnt find it.

In regards to my gpu drivers... how do I know if they are up to date? and if theyre not, how can I know which ones I need and where can I download them ??

Thanx 4 your help guys.

I will wait for your answers.

GRACIAS =)


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

firstly check the flash solution , and tell us if the problem is fixed , and if not we will tell you what to do next , because your problem may be fixed


----------



## HijoDeLaLuna (Apr 9, 2011)

You were right. !!!

I went to my control panel to uninstall the flash program and I notice that I had a some kind of plug-in (by FLASH) or I don't remember exactly what it was but the thing that called my attention it was that it was recently installed in my PC few days a go from today's day.

So I erased that one and I also erase another software that I think it was called ACTIV X or something like that... I erase it because I don't know about installing it my self and it was also installed a few days ago, which is since when I stared to have this problems in my pc.

After doing this I went to YouTube to watch some videos and PERFECTO !!! now I can watch videos and everything...And my PC doesn't freezes anymore when I play the video =)

I really appreciate your help guys, THANK YOU SO MUCH for all your recommendations.

So I recommend to anyone who have this kind of problems to do what what you guys recommended me.

First uninstall FLASH or anything new installed recently from FLASH ... and if it doesn't works well ask for further help... but It did worked for me !!

GRACIAS =)


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

we are glad we helped . thank you for replying back with the results , take care :smile:


----------

